# Music from other religions



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2007)

I got a question:


I love world music (I am easily bored and like the variety).

Much of this music is influenced by other religious traditions: Sheila Chandra (Hindu), traditional Hindu ragas, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan (Pakistani Qawwali singer),some Buddhist chants.

No words are understandable, the beat is good and they are great for studying or running. They are uniquely fascinating.



I have heard some say that spiritual power can even inhabit music and that listening to Hindu ragas is dangerous even though I don't understand the words and no one around me does either.


Is this music appreciation or dabbling with the enemy? Why? How do I respond to those that have given me a disapproving glare?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2007)

I would watch out for music that seems to encourage an altered state of consciousness, i.e. music to "help you meditate", or music that actually is a recorded ritual, like some West African drumming music I had once that was supposed to promote "possession" and was labelled as such.

Music is a gift of God and all cultures have it. It is intended for the praise of God, but of course idolators praise their gods with it. I don't think music is "inhabited".


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2007)

What is an altered state of consciousness?


Should I watch out for Thanksgiving turkey too? That, too, alters my consciousness. I am being serious.


Should we then avoid any music that is relaxing and/or hypnotic? 

That is precisely the quality I like about it. Much of this music is overlaid with a hypnotic techno beat. Great for running. 

I love the hypnotic, meditative affect!


My question is: Even, say, it was a recorded religious ritual in Hindi or something of a Hindu ritual - is there an innate power in the music? 

Remember, I do not know the words and no one here knows the words and so cannot stumble and fall by its lyrics. The beat, however, is awesome!

Can music be a vehicle to carry demonic power or is this, too, animism? 

And what would be necessary for a piece of music to carry such power - an incantation at its creation? Or is the evil of music only in its lyrics?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2007)

If one were to invoke a pagan god's name over and over while going into a trance...but I think you'd have to know you were invoking something to actually invoke it. That was what I meant. I suppose too much turkey can be idolatry...


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 9, 2007)

> My question is: Even, say, it was a recorded religious ritual in Hindi or something of a Hindu ritual - is there an innate power in the music?
> 
> Remember, I do not know the words and no one here knows the words and so cannot stumble and fall by its lyrics. The beat, however, is awesome!
> 
> ...



Music is very powerful. It can be used (and is regularly used) to manipulate and control the masses. (that is why they play music in the stores--it sets you up to buy more) The problem with hypnotic music is that it opens the subconscious to accept information that under normal circumstances it would not accept. Hindi words in honor of a Hindu god are not my idea of what I would want to imprint on my subconscious, even if I don't understand them. 

On that note (pardon the pun), one of my strong objections to a lot of the music out there is not the music itself, but the power the music has to open up the mind to accept false ideas that are in the lyrics. Why would I as a believer want to subject myself to false teaching? We are to think on things that are true, just, pure, lovely and of good report. 

Let me share an experience I had visiting a charismatic meeting a number of years ago. I was invited to this "healing" meeting by some friends and decided to attend mostly out of curiosity. At the end of the sermon, the preacher led the congregation in a song of about 8-10 bars of music. I can't remember the words exactly, but they were something like "I believe Jesus heals me. I give myself to him." The leader encouraged the congregation to sing the words over and over again. I was sitting in the back and refused to join in with the singing. (Note: I was a believer at the time, and I did not believe in the teaching of this preacher) After about the 20th repetition of the song, the preacher started calling people forward for healing. At first the experience had little affect on me, but about the 30th time they sang the same thing, I began to feel myself being pulled into the experience. I began to consciously resist the feeling I was having, but by the time they reached about the 50th time, I had to leave, because if hadn't I would have walked down the aisle for a healing. It was that strong.


----------



## Raj (Dec 10, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> What is an altered state of consciousness?
> 
> 
> Should I watch out for Thanksgiving turkey too? That, too, alters my consciousness. I am being serious.
> ...



I am also a great fan of Hindi and Urdu music, I listen to it alot (the old songs, and the Gazals) but I make a distinction by not listening to any kind of music, which praises other than our God.

I don't believe the music will bring any trouble, specially if it is not understood by you or by any of your friends.
But we should be careful in listening to any music, which, if we know beforehand, is somewhat related to religious nature (specially chanting of mantra/chopai, etc).


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2007)

False teaching must be communicable, right? False teaching in a different and non-understandable language cannot thus be false teaching for you, right - because you are not learning anything...just hearing a beat.

If you have a mix of songs, some good, and some bad, all in another language, it is hard to tell what is objectionable and what is not. Religion and culture overlap and many cultural songs have religious elements (think Medieval music, a mix of both).


It sounds like you are talking about music having an innate power that is beyond the understanding and even beyond mere mood.

Music does manipulate the mood and manipulate the masses. That is bad and also good. If running or exercising, some hypnotic rythms can keep you in a good stride. Its a tool; like a chainsaw. You can do good work or cut your leg off with it.


----------

